# Wyndham Bonnet Creek, 3BR Presidential, 9/9-16.  $700



## chapjim (Jul 29, 2016)

Wyndham's ultra-popular showcase resort adjacent to Disney property.

PM me, please!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 31, 2016)

This resort is located in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremyland (Jul 31, 2016)

If this was a week later.   

Jeremy


----------



## lease1 (Aug 2, 2016)

*PM*

How do we PM off this site??


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 2, 2016)

*How to Send a PM to an OP*

To Lease1,

To send a PM to the OP, simply click on the link to the  OP's BLUE User Name and you will be able to PM that User.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 8, 2016)

Still available.  Nice unit, great price!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 20, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Sold.

Thanks for looking!


----------

